# Help reqd:Issue with ctrl-c in kgdb



## rejithomas (Apr 1, 2011)

I am facing an issue with ctrl-c behaviour in kgdb(1). ctrl-c doesnt break kgdb back into the kgdb prompt. I have set 
	
	



```
set remote break 1
```
 and enabled the debugs (pasted below). Looks like remote_stop is called but after that nothing happens on the client side (does server side return an ack?). Can someone please help me on how to get this working?

Version :GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]


```
(kgdb) set remotebreak 1
(kgdb) c
Continuing.
Sending packet: $m30c310d4,1#bc...Ack
Packet received: be
Sending packet: $M30c310d4,1:cc#9c...Ack
Packet received: OK
Sending packet: $c#63...Ack
^Cremote_interrupt called
remote_stop called




^CInterrupted while waiting for the program.
Give up (and stop debugging it)? (y or n) y
(kgdb) quit
```

--Reji


----------

